# Ναυτιλιακά Θέματα - Shipping Subjects > Ναυτιλία και Πολιτισμός > Ναυτιλία και  Περιβάλλον >  Η Ώρα της Γης

## ndimitr93

card.jpg

Ώρα της Γής έφτασε.....μένουν ελάχιστες ώρες για αυτό το γεγονός.....Όλοι μας πρέπει να συμβάλλουμε....Η Ελλάδα συνεχίζει να κρατάει την πρωτιά Παγκοσμίως με 483 Δήμους, κοινότητες και Νομαρχιακές Αυτοδιοικήσεις και 212 σχολεία να έχουν δηλώσει συμμετοχή σε αυτό το παγκόσμιο Γεγονός......όλοι ας ενημερώσουμε τον συμπολίτη μας, τον συγγενή μας, τον φίλο μας...Είναι η Ώρα που ο Πλανήτης ανασαίνει.....Κάντε κάτι για αυτόν: Σβήστε τα φώτα! Για μία ώρα, από τις 20:30 μέχρι τις 21:30, αύριο, Σάββατο 28 Μαρτίου....

 Με την εντυπωσιακή συμμετοχή στην Ώρα της Γης, η Ελλάδα κατακτά μια παγκόσμια πρωτιά στον αγώνα ενάντια στην κλιματική αλλαγή. Το δικό μας δυναμικό «παρών» καθώς και 483 Δήμων και κοινοτήτων και περισσότερων από 212 σχολείων μας δίνει την πρώτη θέση παγκοσμίως μεταξύ των χωρών με την εντονότερη συμμετοχή στη μεγαλύτερη συμβολική δράση κατά της υπερθέρμανσης του πλανήτη που διοργανώθηκε ποτέ.

Με αυτόν τον τρόπο, η Ελλάδα καταφέρνει να ξεπεράσει ακόμη και τους Αυστραλούς, τους εμπνευστές της πρωτοβουλίας της Ώρας της Γης, οι οποίοι «βρέθηκαν» στην τρίτη θέση πίσω από τον δεύτερο Καναδά.

Περισσότεροι από 60000 Έλληνες έχουμε ήδη δηλώσει ηλεκτρονικά την προσωπική συμμετοχή μας (http://www.earthhour.org/signup/gr:el), αποδεικνύοντας ότι όλοι μαζί μπορούμε να ασκήσουμε πίεση στην πολιτική ηγεσία για να εντείνει τις προσπάθειές της ενάντια στην κλιματική αλλαγή. 

Η ελληνική συμβολή στην παγκόσμια εκστρατεία της Ώρας της Γης δεν εξαντλείται στη μαζική μας συμμετοχή. Ελληνικά μνημεία και τοπόσημα παγκόσμιας ακτινοβολίας θα προσθέσουν αίγλη στην διεθνή αυτή πρωτοβουλία. Με τη σύμφωνη γνώμη του Κεντρικού Αρχαιολογικού Συμβουλίου, πολιτιστικά μνημεία παγκόσμιας εμβέλειας, όπως ο Παρθενώνας, ο Ιερός Ναός του Ποσειδώνα στο Σούνιο, ο Ναός του Ηφαίστου στην Αρχαία Αγορά και το Μνημείο του Φιλοπάππου θα προσδώσουν λάμψη στην Ώρα της Γης με τη συσκότιση τους… Επιπλέον, οι δήμοι της Αρχαίας Ολυμπίας και των Δελφών, με τη συμμετοχή τους, κάνουν ακόμη πιο ισχυρό το μήνυμα προς τους παγκόσμιους ηγέτες για την ανάγκη άμεσης λήψης μέτρων κατά της κλιματικής αλλαγής. Κύρος όμως θα προσθέσουν στην ελληνική Ώρα της Γης και τοπόσημα διεθνούς αναγνωρισιμότητας της σύγχρονης Ελλάδας, με αποκορύφωμα τη μεγαλύτερη σε μήκος καλωδιωτή γέφυρα πολλαπλών ανοιγμάτων στον κόσμο, τη γέφυρα Ρίου – Αντιρρίου.

*Όλα αυτά στο μεγάλο ραντεβού της 28ης Μαρτίου, 20:30-21:30 το βράδυ, στην Ώρα της Γης 2009.
*sponsors.JPG

----------


## Roger Rabbit

Μπράβο φίλε που το έβαλες!

----------


## Leo

Οι φίλοι μας έβαλαν τα γυαλιά... Μπράβο *ndimitr93* για το θέμα και μρπάβο *hsw* που το υιοθέτησες για υπογραφή σου!

----------


## ndimitr93

Ήταν το μόνο που μπορόυσα να κάνω για τον Πλανήτη...... :Razz:  Μην το Ξεχάσει κανείς....Η Ώρα της Γης 'εφτασε....λιγότερη από μία ώρα μένει!!!

Σας επισυνάπτω το μύνημα που μόλις έλαβα:



> Αγαπητοί φίλοι,
> 
> Ελάχιστες ώρες μας χωρίζουν από την Ώρα της Γης!
> 
> Χάρη στη δική σας μοναδική συμμετοχή ξεπεράσαμε κάθε προσδοκία και αποδείξαμε για ακόμα μια φορά ότι η Ελλάδα όταν θέλει μπορεί!
> 
> Καθώς η μεγάλη ώρα πλησιάζει θα θέλαμε να μοιραστούμε μαζί σας μερικές προτάσεις για να περάσετε την Ώρα της Γης δημιουργικά και με ασφάλεια:
> 
> 
> ...


card.jpg
Όλοι συμμετέχουμε!!!

----------


## sylver23

Μια πολυ καλη ενεργεια πιστευω ηταν αυτο που εγινε..φυσικα το μνμ που θελουν να περασουν στον κοσμο ειναι το να ευαισθητοποιηθουμε ολοι μας για να προστατεψουμε τον πλανητη μας.
Πρεπει  πλεον να παψουμε να κοιταμε το τι κανουν οι αλλοι και να παψουμε να λεμε την γνωστη φραση ''μονος μου δεν μπορω να κανω τπτ,αμα η πολιτεια δεν κανει τπτ  κτλ κτλ''.
Χαιρομαι που νεα παιδια (οπως ο νικος) προσπαθησαν να μεταδωσουν το μνμ.
Εμενα η ωρα αυτη με βρηκε σε καφετερια και χαρηκα πολυ που ειδα ξαφνικα να αναβουν κερακια σε ολο το μαγαζι και να κλεινουν τα φωτα για 1.30 σχεδον.
Ολοι μαζι αλλα και ο καθενας μονος του μπορουμε να βελτιωσουμε τον τροπο ζωης μας και να προστατεψουμε το περιβαλλον..

----------


## ndimitr93

Μπράβο Συλβέστρο......εγώ ήμουν σε παρτυ και εκεί ήταν ακόμα πιο ωραία.....ανάψαμε ρεσώ και όλο το βράδυ είχαμε μια ευχάριστη ατμόσφαιρα, χωρίς φώτα......Θελω να ευχαριστήσω όλους όσους έκλεισαν τα φώτα τους και να πω ότι γλιτώσαν έστω και 2 ή 5 ευρώ από το λογαριασμό τους και έδωσαν ένα δείγμα ευαισθησίας στους ανώτερους.....όσο για αυτούς που μίλησαν για υποταγή δεν σχολιαζω.....όταν κάποιος παρανομεί, πρέπει να τιμωρείται....αυτό το γνωρίζουν πολύ καλά όσοι άναψαν φώτα, θερμοσίφωνες, air condition, πλυντήρι, κουζίνες κλπ......η τσέπη τους επιβαρύνθηκε.....είμαι χαρούμενος που με έπερναν τηλέφωνο χτες και μου έλεγαν: "Εσύ καλά μας τα έλεγες στο σχολείο.....εσύ τα έκλεισες;" και απαντούσα οτι "άμα τα κλείσω τα έχεις κλείσει και εσύ, σωστά;" Ήταν χαρά μου να κάνω το οτιδήποτε για αυτήν την ώρα, είτε περνώντας από τις τάξεις και ενημερώνοντας τα παιδιά το πρωί της Παρασκευής, είτε με banners και λογότυπα μέσω των blog, και δημιουργία αντίστοιχων θεμάτων σε φόρουμς όπως αυτό εδώ.....Αναφορικά τι είδα χτες το βράδυ από την Σούδα προς τα Χανιά που πήγαινα για το πάρτυ.....
1) 20:23 Σβήνουν τα φώτα του δήμου μας (Σούδα)
2) 20:25 Κλείνω όλα τα φώτα του σπιτιού μου και αναχωρώ για τα Χανιά....
3) Όλη η λεωφόρος Σούδα είναι σκοτεινή εκτός του σημείου που ανήκει στο Δήμο Ελευθερίου Βενιζέλου που δεν συμμετείχε....
4) Στη Λεωφόρο Σούδα βρίσκονται το 80% των αντιπροσωπειών των αυοτκινήτων. Από αυτές μόνο η ΤΟΥΟΤΑ τα είχε κλειστα.....!!!!!
5) Φτάνοντας στα Χανιά όλα τα σπίτια που έβλεπα είχαν σκοτάδι!
6) Τα καταστήματα ηλεκτρονικώ όπως ο Κοτσώβολος και η Ηλεκτρονική Αθηνών ειχαν κλειστά τα πάντα εκτός βεβαίων κάποια φώτα στο βάθος για ασφάλεια, αλλά πινακίδες και τηλεοράσεις ήταν κλειστές.....
7) Σε ταβέρνες στο παλιό λιμάνι είχαν ανάψει κεράκια και έιχαν κλείσει τα φώτα!
8 ) Περνώντας μία από της κύριες οδούς των Χανίων, την Αναγνώστου Γογονή, η οποία άλλες φορές φωτοβολεί, χτες ήταν μέσα στο μαύρο σκοτάδι.....

Μπράβο σε όσους συμμετείχαν!!!!

----------


## Roger Rabbit

Nα γινόταν κάθε Σάββατο ωραία θα ήταν!

----------


## mastrokostas

> Nα γινόταν κάθε Σάββατο ωραία θα ήταν!


 Γιατι οχι !!!Θα ηταν μια καλη ιδεα!!
Εγώ θέλω να δω την μέρα που δεν θα κουνηθεί ούτε ένα ΙΧ αυτοκίνητο !

----------


## ndimitr93

> Γιατι οχι !!!Θα ηταν μια καλη ιδεα!!
> Εγώ θέλω να δω την μέρα που δεν θα κουνηθεί ούτε ένα ΙΧ αυτοκίνητο !


Έχουμε δρόμο ως τον Σεπτέμβρη...τότε να δεις!!!

----------


## Vortigern

> Γιατι οχι !!!Θα ηταν μια καλη ιδεα!!
> Εγώ θέλω να δω την μέρα που δεν θα κουνηθεί ούτε ένα ΙΧ αυτοκίνητο !


Eυτηχως που εγω εχω παπακι!!! :Wink: 

Και στην Σιφνο εγινε μεγαλη προσπαθεια απολο τον κοσμο.Και απο το Δημο Σιφνου αλλα και απο την ΔΕΗ που εκλεισε ολα τα φωτα του δρομου και οχι μονο.Επισης να πω ακομα οτι η προσπαθεια απο τα σπιτια ηταν παρα πολυ καλη καθως ελαχιστα ηταν αυτα που ειχαν φωτα.Εμενα αυτη η ωρα με εποιασε σε καφετερια και ομολογο πως ηταν τελεια!!!Μακαρι να γινοταν καθε απογευμα οχι καθε Σαββατο!!!

----------


## ndimitr93

> Eυτηχως που εγω εχω παπακι!!!
> 
> Και στην Σιφνο εγινε μεγαλη προσπαθεια απολο τον κοσμο.Και απο το Δημο Σιφνου αλλα και απο την ΔΕΗ που εκλεισε ολα τα φωτα του δρομου και οχι μονο.Επισης να πω ακομα οτι η προσπαθεια απο τα σπιτια ηταν παρα πολυ καλη καθως ελαχιστα ηταν αυτα που ειχαν φωτα.Εμενα αυτη η ωρα με εποιασε σε καφετερια και ομολογο πως ηταν τελεια!!!Μακαρι να γινοταν καθε απογευμα οχι καθε Σαββατο!!!


Πίστεψέ με η ΔΕΗ δεν έκλεισε κανένα φώς!!! Ο Δήμος τα έκλεισε.....Μπράβο που πολλά νησιά της χώρας συμμετείχαν.....

----------


## Vortigern

> Πίστεψέ με η ΔΕΗ δεν έκλεισε κανένα φώς!!! Ο Δήμος τα έκλεισε.....Μπράβο που πολλά νησιά της χώρας συμμετείχαν.....


 
Tα δημοτικα φωτα τα εκλεισε η ΔΕΗ...τοσο καιρο εβγαζε ανακοινωση στην τηλεοραση της Σιφνου.Ο Δημος απλα εκλεισε τα φωτα σε ολα τα κτηρια του και μερικα ελενχομενα φωτα του δρομου στο κεντρο τις Απωλλωνιας...

----------


## efouskayak

> Γιατι οχι !!!Θα ηταν μια καλη ιδεα!!
> Εγώ θέλω να δω την μέρα που δεν θα κουνηθεί ούτε ένα ΙΧ αυτοκίνητο !


Καλό θέμα !!! Μπράβο σε όλους όσους προσπάθησαν για την τόσο μαζική κινητοποίηση. 

Επίσης θέλω να πώ κάτι σχετικά με αυτό που γράφει ο Mastrokostas, κάποιοι έκλεισαν τα φώτα σπίτι τους και πήραν το αυτοκίνητο και άρχισαν τις βόλτες. Καλύτερα να άφηναν τα φώτα ανοιχτά !!!!!

----------


## sylver23

ελληνας χωρις ιχ δεν γινεται...
την καθιερωμενη μερα χωρις αυτοκινητο στην αθηνα γινεται πανικος...πιο πολυ κινηση απο τις υπολοιπες μερες διοτι ολοι οι εξυπνοι λενε --αφου δεν θα παρουν οι αλλοι ευκαιρια να παρω σημερα το δικο μου και να κατεβω κεντρο που δεν θα εχει κινηση...αλλα με τοσους εξυπνους που εχουμε γινεται ΠΑΝΙΚΟΣ
αυτο που λετε να το κανουμε καθε σαββατο ειναι μια αρχη σε αυτο που ηθελε να περασει το μνμ..δηλ ευαισθητοποιηση!!!ο καθενας μονος του και ολοι μαζι!!

υ.γ στην νεα ιωνια το 95% των εμπορικων καταστηματων ειχαν κανονικα τα φωτα αναμμενα.Οποιος γνωριζει το ποσα εμπορικα καταστηματα εχει η νεα ιωνια καταλαβαινει τι λεω..ειναι πολλααααα!!

----------


## tzia-kea

Η 28η Μαρτίου περασε αλλα εμείς δεν σταματάμε.

----------


## sylver23

Kαι φυσικα δεν πρεπει να σταματησουμε..

Διαβασα χθες σε μια εφημεριδα ενα πολυ ενδιαφερον αρθρο για τους ακαλυπτους χωρους.
Παρα πολλοι ακαλυπτοι πολυκατοικιων σε πολλα οικοδομικα τετραγωνα στην αθήνα και σε αλλες πολεις επικοινωνουν μεταξυ τους .
Υπαρχει ενας ειδικος νομος που επιτρεπει την ενοποιηση αυτων των ακαλυπτων ωστε να δημιουργηθει μια οαση πρασινου.Οι περισσοτεροι τετοιοι χωροι τωρα ειναι αποθηκες,μαντρες ,βοθροι κτλ με αποτελσμα μια πολυ ασχημη εικονα για τους κατοικους αυτων των κτηριων.
Περισσοτερα για τις ρυθμισεις του νομου δεν θυμαμαι ακριβως αλλα απο οτι ειδα δεν θιγεται κανεις.
Δυστυχως το κρατος δεν προωθει αυτο το σχεδιο 


Τα ωφελη ειναι παρα πολλα.

-δημιουργια πρασινου
-δημιουργια επιπλεον πρασινου
-παρκο αναψυχης για ολη την οικογενεια 
-προστατευμενο παρκο απο την στιγμη που περιβαλλετε απο τις πολυκατοικιες με αποτελεσμα να μην υπαρχει φοβος για τα παιδια των κατοικων αυτων των κτηριων
-περα απο τα παιδια ειναι καλος τοπος συναντησης των ηλικιωμενων που δεν μπορουν να κανουν μεγαλες αποστασεις για να πανε σε καποιο παρκο ή καφενειο.
-καλυτερευση της ζωης των κατοικων του συγκεκριμενου οικ τετραγωνου καθως με τα δεντρα προσφερεται δροσια το καλοκαιρι 
-τελος αντι να βλεπεις ολη αυτην την γυφτια που επικρατει συνηθως σε αυτους τους ακαλυπτους και τους απενατι τοιχους της αλλης πολυκατοικιας ,θα βλεπεις ενα πανεμορφο παρκο


Καποιοι θα πουν οτι με τι λεφτα θα γινει αυτο??
Αμα πχ ειναι στο οικ τετραγωνο 6 με 8 πολυκατοικιες με 10 τουλαχιστον διαμερισματα στην καθε μια ,εχουμε συνολο 60 με 80 διαμερισματα.
Αμα διαιρεσεις το κοστος με αυτα δεν νομιζω οτι ειναι τραγικο εξοδο

εντελως τυχαια πηρα μια εικονα απο το google earth και σχηματισα μια ενοποιηση των ακαλυπτων σε καποια οικ τετραγωνα.Για δειτε...

ακαλυπτοι.jpg

----------


## ndimitr93

> Kαι φυσικα δεν πρεπει να σταματησουμε..
> 
> Διαβασα χθες σε μια εφημεριδα ενα πολυ ενδιαφερον αρθρο για τους ακαλυπτους χωρους.
> Παρα πολλοι ακαλυπτοι πολυκατοικιων σε πολλα οικοδομικα τετραγωνα στην αθήνα και σε αλλες πολεις επικοινωνουν μεταξυ τους .
> Υπαρχει ενας ειδικος νομος που επιτρεπει την ενοποιηση αυτων των ακαλυπτων ωστε να δημιουργηθει μια οαση πρασινου.Οι περισσοτεροι τετοιοι χωροι τωρα ειναι αποθηκες,μαντρες ,βοθροι κτλ με αποτελσμα μια πολυ ασχημη εικονα για τους κατοικους αυτων των κτηριων.
> Περισσοτερα για τις ρυθμισεις του νομου δεν θυμαμαι ακριβως αλλα απο οτι ειδα δεν θιγεται κανεις.
> Δυστυχως το κρατος δεν προωθει αυτο το σχεδιο 
> 
> 
> ...


Πολύ καλό....δεν το ήξερα....μπράβο sylver.......θα το κοινοποιήσουμε και θα το προωθήσουμε........είναι λύση για αναπνοή!!!!!! :Razz:  :Razz:

----------


## sylver23

Εδω αναφερονται πολλα για το αττικο πρασινο και εδω για το αρθρο του νομου που ειπα παραπανω

Επισης εδω γινεται αναφορα απο το δημο γαλατσιου για το θεμα αυτο

και τελος εδω βρισκεται το αρθρο 12 του νομου 1577/1985 για την παραχώρηση σε κοινή χρήση των ακαλύπτων χώρων απο την ηλεκτρονικη σελιδα της πολεοδομιας.

----------


## kalypso

Περισσότερες από 157 χώρες και περιοχές θα λάβουν μέρος φέτος στην  παγκόσμια εκστρατεία ενάντια στην κλιματική αλλαγή, η Ώρα της Γης, με  κεντρικό μήνυμα «Χρησιμοποίησε την ενέργειά σου για να κάνεις την αλλαγή  πραγματικότητα (Use your power to make change a reality)».
Το  Σάββατο 29 Μαρτίου, οι πολίτες καλούνται να σβήσουν τα φώτα, για μία  ώρα, από τις 8.30 έως τις 9.30 το βράδυ, προκειμένου να στείλουν μήνυμα  για την προστασία του περιβάλλοντος. Στην πρωτοβουλία αυτή συμμετέχουν  κάθε χρόνο μνημεία - σύμβολα σε μεγάλες πόλεις σε όλο τον κόσμο, μικρές  και μεγάλες επιχειρήσεις, δημόσια κτίρια αλλά και σπίτια.

*Τι είναι η Ώρα της Γης;*Η μεγαλύτερη εκστρατεία ευαισθητοποίησης για το περιβάλλον στην ιστορία!
*Πότε διοργανώνεται;*Tο τελευταίο Σάββατο του Μαρτίου κάθε χρόνο.
*Γιατί;*   Για να ενισχύσει το ενδιαφέρον μας για το περιβάλλον και να μας  δείξει ότι μικρές αλλαγές στην καθημερινότητά μας μπορούν να έχουν  τεράστια αποτελέσματα προς όφελος του περιβάλλοντος και της ζωής μας. 
*Τι πρέπει κανείς να κάνει;*  Απλά να σβήσει τα φώτα για μια ώρα, την Ώρα της Γης. Από κει και  πέρα, κάθε χρονιά έχει τη δική της ξεχωριστή πρόκληση. Φέτος, το μήνυμα  ήταν «Θα το κάνω, αν το κάνεις», προκαλώντας για «πράσινες» καλές  πράξεις από τους φίλους μας, με αντάλλαγμα την πραγματοποίηση μιας δικής  μας δέσμευσης.
*Σε τι ωφελεί;* Η Ώρα της Γης είναι μια πολύ «ορατή» συμβολική δράση στην οποία  εκατομμύρια πολίτες από όλο τον κόσμο μπορούν εύκολα να συμμετέχουν.  Μέσα από μια γιορτή, στέλνουμε ένα ηχηρό μήνυμα στους πολιτικούς και τις  κυβερνήσεις: 
 «Νοιάζομαι για τον πλανήτη μου!»
 Φυσικά μια ώρα στο σκοτάδι δε δίνει λύση στην κλιματική αλλαγή.  Ωστόσο, το μήνυμα που στέλνουν εκατομμύρια άνθρωποι κλείνοντας μαζί τα  φώτα, συμβάλλει στη διαμόρφωση του κατάλληλου πολιτικού κλίματος για την  επίλυση των σοβαρότερων περιβαλλοντικών προβλημάτων του πλανήτη. 
*Γιατί να συμμετέχω;* Επειδή εμείς οι ίδιοι κρατάμε το μέλλον στα χέρια μας!
  Υπάρχουν πολλά πράγματα που μας χωρίζουν: φύλο, εθνικότητα, φυλή,  πολιτικές και θρησκευτικές πεποιθήσεις. Όμως, στον αγώνα ενάντια στην  κλιματική αλλαγή, δεν έχουν σημασία τα σύνορα - είμαστε όλοι πολίτες του  πλανήτη Γη! 
*Ιστορία της Ώρας της Γης* *31 Μαρτίου 2007*
Η 1η Ώρα της Γης διοργανώνεται στο Σίδνεϊ της Αυστραλίας από το WWF  Αυστραλίας, τη διαφημιστική εταιρία Leo Burnett και τον δήμο του Σίδνεϊ.  Από τις 19:30 ως τις 20.30 μ.μ. σβήνουν τα φώτα τους 2,2 εκατομμύρια  πολίτες και 2.100 επιχειρήσεις.

*29 Μαρτίου 2008*
Η Ώρα της Γης αποκτά διεθνή χαρακτήρα και ταξιδεύει σε όλο τον κόσμο!  371 πόλεις σε περισσότερες από 35 χώρες συμμετέχουν για πρώτη φορά σε  μια πρωτοφανή εκστρατεία. Υπολογίζεται ότι συμμετείχαν 50 εκατομμύρια  πολίτες. Είναι μόνο η αρχή…

*28 Μαρτίου 2009*
Δεκάδες εκατομμύρια άνθρωποι σε περισσότερες από 4.000 πόλεις και  κωμοπόλεις σε 88 χώρες σβήνουν τα φώτα τους για μια ώρα, δημιουργώντας  μια «οπτική εντολή» για ανάληψη άμεσης δράσης ενάντια στην κλιματική  αλλαγή. Η Ελλάδα συμμετέχει επίσημα για πρώτη φορά και καταλαμβάνει τη  δεύτερη θέση σε συμμετοχές! Η εικόνα της συσκοτισμένης Ακρόπολης κάνει  τον γύρο του κόσμου…

*27 Μαρτίου 2010*
Η Ώρα της Γης παίρνει πλέον τη μορφή παγκόσμιας έκκλησης για ένα βιώσιμο  μέλλον. 128 χώρες και εκατοντάδες τοπόσημα και μνημεία από όλο τον  κόσμο βυθίζονται στο σκοτάδι.

*26 Μαρτίου 2011*
Η Ώρα της Γης με νέο ρεκόρ συμμετοχής 135 χωρών είναι η πρώτη Ώρα της  Γης που έχει στόχο να ξεπεράσει τον εαυτό της, ζητώντας από τους  συμμετέχοντες να σκεφτούν τι άλλο μπορούν να κάνουν για την προστασία  του πλανήτη πέρα από αυτή την ώρα.

*31 Μαρτίου, 2012*
Νέο ρεκόρ και αυτήν τη χρονιά! 6.950 πόλεις και κωμοπόλεις σε 152 χώρες  συμμετέχουν στην Ώρα της Γης. 200.000 χρήστες του Youtube αποδέχονται  προκλήσεις του «Θα το κάνω, αν το κάνεις».

*23 Μαρτίου, 2013*
 Ελπιδοφόρα καινοτομία για αυτήν την χρονιά, η δέσμευση 59 δήμων να  υλοποιήσουν οικολογικές πρωτοβουλίες μετά την Ώρα της Γης, αν οι δημότες  δείξουν ενδιαφέρον με το να αποδεχτούν την πρόκλησή τους.



πηγη : WWF

----------


## SteliosK

Για να δούμε ποιοι συμμετείχαν σε όλο αυτό:

Περισσότερες από *157 χώρες* και περιοχές έλαβαν μέρος φέτος στην παγκόσμια εκστρατεία κατά της κλιματικής αλλαγής με τίτλο *«Ώρα της Γης»* που πραγματοποιήθηκε το Σάββατο.
Κεντρικό μήνυμα του WWF για την “Ώρα της Γης” είναι το “όχι” στη νέα μονάδα Πτολεμαΐδα 5 που σχεδιάζει να κατασκευάσει η ΔΕΗ.
 Το WWF Ελλάς αναφέρει ότι “ΔΕΗ και ΥΠΕΚΑ σχεδιάζουν την κατασκευή  ενός βρώμικου γίγαντα: τη λιγνιτική μονάδα «Πτολεμαΐδα 5» ισχύος 660 MW  και συνολικού κόστους 1,4 δισ. Ευρώ” και ζητά από τους πολίτες να  πιέσουν την ελληνική κυβέρνηση “να ακυρώσει τα σχέδιά της για την  Πτολεμαΐδα 5, και να σχεδιάσει ένα καθαρό και ενεργειακά ασφαλές όραμα  για την χώρα” και από τον μόνο χρηματοδότη, τη γερμανική τράπεζα KfW  “ να ακυρώσει τα σχέδια χρηματοδότησης της Πτολεμαΐδας 5, και να στρέψει  το επενδυτικό της ενδιαφέρον παγκοσμίως από τον λιγνίτη στην καθαρή  ενέργεια”.

*—Συμμετείχαν οι δήμοι*
 O δήμος Αθηναίων έσβησε τα φώτα -από τις 20:30 έως τις 21:30- στο  Δημαρχιακό Μέγαρο (Αθηνάς 63), στη Γενική Γραμματεία του δήμου Αθηναίων  (Λιοσίων 22), καθώς και στο κτίριο που στεγάζεται η διεύθυνση Τεχνικών  Έργων, του δήμου (Αθηνάς 16, πλατεία Καραμάνου).

 Την ίδια ώρα συσκοτίστηκε και ο *Λυκαβηττός*. Ο δήμος  Αθηναίων κάλεσε τους πολίτες να σβήσουν τα φώτα στα σπίτια τους,  «στέλνοντας το δικό τους μήνυμα συμμετοχής και δράσης, για την προστασία  του πλανήτη από την υπερθέρμανση».

 «Παρών» για 6η συνεχή χρονιά και ο *Διεθνής Αερολιμένας «Ελευθέριος Βενιζέλος»*,  σβήνοντας τα φώτα και διακόπτοντας τη λειτουργία ενός από τους δύο  διαδρόμους του (δυτικός διάδρομος, 03L/21R και οι τροχόδρομοί του) στο  διάστημα αυτό.

logo.jpg

----------

